# Tele boots help?



## dasunluva (Oct 13, 2003)

I have a wider foot and wear the Garmont's and they fit great, especially with the moldable liner. I've heard that Scarpa's are for people with narrower feet.


----------



## outdoormikeg (Oct 11, 2003)

I second the Garmont recommendation. I too have wide feet and find that the Garmonts fit me better.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

The older Scarpa's were made for a narrow foot. Garmont boots have always had a wider foot bed. The newer scarpa boots (2006/2007) are suppose to have a wider foot bed. I have not tried them. I love my garmonts!


----------



## DesertBoater (Feb 12, 2007)

I've got wide feet and my T1s have been awesome for the last four years. I replaced the liner last year with one of the moldable ones...huge difference. my tele boots are more comfortable than most of the other shoes I own (is that a bad thing?) good luck.


----------



## Edward-Oh (Jul 9, 2007)

I roll in Scarpa's T Race and have a very wide foot. The scarpa has always fit my wide foot better than the Garmont.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Another Vote for the Garmonts.

Scarpa's are made for narrow high arch feet. 

Cripsi's would even be better for you than the Scarpas.

Stevesie


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

I have a pair of Scarpas and love them, but I have heard that if you have a wider foot that Garmont is the way to go.


----------



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with rsmiller, Scarpa was a narrow fitting boot at one point, but not any more.
I have a wide foot and have worn Garmont and Scarpa (i love my t1) and I always wear a after market foot bed ie. superfeet, aetrex they make a huge difference.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

*Let's not forget Cripi!*

Crispi also makes a full line of Tele Boots and are supposed to be in between Scarpa and Garmont as far as fit. I am purchasing a pair to replace my T2's for this season. I have tried on all of them and tested out Garmont and Scarpa. I am going with Crispi because it is the highiest boot (XR), a bit wider than Scarpa, but not as wide as Garmont. I like a high Tele Boots cause my shins hurt after a full day of hard turns on the T2's. It really a matter of how your foot is and how you ride. I would hold off and demo all the pairs before you shell out oodles of cash. 

And lastly, take whatever they tell you at the store with heavy dose of your own perspective. Most people that work outdoor retail, in my opinion, seem to think they are uber hardcore and better at the sports they do because they work retail 5 days a week and have nice shit when they do get out. My experience in talking to many different clerks is that they will try to sell you and don't really care what you want as much as what they want you to have. 

Case in point: When I bought my first setup I had been Alpining since I was 5 and XC's Backcountry all through my teens. They told me a four buckle boot wouldn't be comfortable for hiking and fatties were only for extreme backcountry people. I found 4 buckle boots hike just fine, are more comfortable skiing, and what everyone with a few seasons rides (except some old schoolers who stick to leather, and props to them) Fatties are not just for Heli skiing, and anyone living out west will appreciate 90+ underfoot. They said the World Pistes were the best all around ski, but since I bought my prophets, I only rock the world Pistes when it is spring groomer drinking time. In POW and 85% of the skiing conditions my prophets are the ticket. What ended up happening is I grew past my 1000 dollar setup in less than a season. And great for the clerks cause I had to buy new shit next season. What they should have done is given me the benifit of the doubt, seriously asked me what my experience was, and told me under their breath were they would spend there money. Instead the sold me on the same package every other smuck getting into the sport that season was sold. I say try everything and then buy and don't listen to some dude who thinks he's a pro because he sells outdoor gear and is still just a weekend warrior. Hell, the best advice comes from the dude clipping tickets and firing shit up 5 out 7 days fueled on ramen and mac and chesse. That dude will tell you what the best shit is and probably treat you with more respect than the average outdoor clerk.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Crispi*



iliketohike said:


> Crispi also makes a full line of Tele Boots and are supposed to be in between Scarpa and Garmont as far as fit. I am purchasing a pair to replace my T2's for this season.....


Now that the ice has been broken...I have been skiing on Crispi Tele boots for years. When I purchased my Crispi boots I don't think Scarpa even came close to the comfort I got out of my Crispi. Scarpa has closed the gap for sure now. But it always comes down to one thing fit, fit, fit. The Crispi fit my foot the best and they have never let me down after years of service.


----------

